# Hoyt CRX 35



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Went to the archery shop over the weekend and shot a few different Hoyt's. Thinking about making the investment into the CRX 35. Any Hoyt shooters on here have that bow? I was a little surprised not too many 31" draw length bows available. 
Looking for a new home for my Hoyt Razortec, anybody interested please p.m. me.


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

I know of a couple people that have them...nothing but good to say about 'em.

I shot one at a local shop, and have since banned myself from shooting it again...unfortunately, it will cost me $$$ if I do. The speed they are getting is much quicker than what is posted to.

I really liked that bow.


----------



## oldben (Nov 20, 2004)

I'm also looking at the CRX and not sure I want the 32 or 35. Did you shoot both sizes. The specs are the same for both. I've shot the 32 and the Mathews EZ 7. Are you considering the Hoyt Rampage XT?


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

oldben said:


> I'm also looking at the CRX and not sure I want the 32 or 35. Did you shoot both sizes. The specs are the same for both. I've shot the 32 and the Mathews EZ 7. Are you considering the Hoyt Rampage XT?


I need to get the CRX 35 to get into my draw length of 31", the 32 doesn't come in the 31" draw length.


----------



## hoytshooter4 (Oct 3, 2005)

I shot the CRX 35 and loved the way it shot, I also shot the Rampage XT which shot almost identically and at under $600 I'm hoping to be able to get one soon.


----------



## Wannawhitetail (Oct 6, 2007)

My experience taught me to try what I'm thinking about at extended ranges. I have an Alphamax 32, shoots great, good hunter and pretty steady at longer ranges. Then I got wooed into a target color Maxxis 31. Great shooter, but I planned on shooting 3D with it. When I got past 40, difficult to keep tight groups. Kill zone shots, even though I wouldn't hunt at that range, but the shorter axle to axle seemed to show through - for me anyway. 

I sold it and picked up an Alphamax 35. That hammered the dot at 50 without a hickup. 

May not be the same for you, but that was my experience. If you plan to shoot 3D, try to take some shots at longer ranges before you buy, just to be sure it does what you want it to do. WW


----------

